# New Enclosure.



## riegs22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey just wanted to show some of you guys the new cages I got in.

It’s the perfect size for my mantids, and sticks. Its 20 inches tall and the base is 8 inches by 10 inches. The top and bottom are plastic. The top is has holes for ventilation as well as a strong net to allow mantids to hang from the top. Also it has feeder holes for easy feeding. The plastic on the bottom is nice for moist substrates since they won’t leak all over the place.

What do you guys think of them?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmmm.... not bad! Is it the strong netting all the way around? And what is that hole in the front? Is it open, or does it have a netting cover too? Can you open it?  

Oh, and how much do they weigh... and cost?


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

Pretty neat. Looks way too large for a single mantis.


----------



## riegs22 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah the hole on the side is open but theres a special plug for it. Kinda like a foam plug topped off with plastic. So its a nice feeder hole. The netting is completly around and the top is where you can access it. It might seem kinda big for one mantid buts its nice for a colony of ghosts or a bunch of nymphs. and was like 28 bucks which is way cheaper then some nice cages ive seen online. Its also very sturdy and looks nice.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

riegs22 said:


> Yeah the hole on the side is open but theres a special plug for it. Kinda like a foam plug topped off with plastic. So its a nice feeder hole. The netting is completly around and the top is where you can access it. It might seem kinda big for one mantid buts its nice for a colony of ghosts or a bunch of nymphs. and was like 28 bucks which is way cheaper then some nice cages ive seen online. Its also very sturdy and looks nice.


Where did you but it from ? I agree on it being a great place for nymphs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Ya it is cool looking, I could see it being used for some reps and things B) , like rick said where did you find it? and how much? any other size?.[/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 12, 2009)

ive seen something similar here in california, they used different sized window screens and revits to piece it together. to me there to expensive when they look like i could do it myself. but that one looks alot bigger than the ones ive ever seen. to be honest it looks a lil nicer too lol.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, Riegs22! You say that you "got these in." Does that mean that you own or work in a pet store? If so, how much are they, and who makes them? They seem to be a bit tall for mantids, but if the price is right...


----------



## riegs22 (Jun 12, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Hey, Riegs22! You say that you "got these in." Does that mean that you own or work in a pet store? If so, how much are they, and who makes them? They seem to be a bit tall for mantids, but if the price is right...


I have started putting together a website for insect care. Insectsinc.com, (dont bother going there right now its still being worked on so you wont see any page). They are for the site. They will be around 30 bucks for that size and I have one size larger for around 35 the larger one is the same height, but the base is 11 inches X 14 inches.

I made these for larger mantids, when you get an almost 4 inch mantis molting its ideal. Also some of the taller grass mantids have room to move around. I like them because they look nicer then a bunch of cups. And are a lot cheaper then some Exoterra screened cages.

The plastic base and lid are both an inch and a half deep, and made from clear plastic.

If you guys are really interested I could get some better photo's for you.

Also they work great for some spiny stick colonies


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2009)

I just changed that to measurements that make sense to me, and the smaller tank is just under 7gals (26L). The price is really competative (it costs me about $33 to convert a glass 10gal tank, including the price of the tank). I agree with Rick, though. Many of us keep single mantises in isolation, so to attract the mantis crowd, you might want to consider a smaller tank, say about 10" high, and offer it to folks who want to exhibit some of their mantids in the living area instead of in those god awful pots!


----------



## riegs22 (Jun 12, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I just changed that to measurements that make sense to me, and the smaller tank is just under 7gals (26L). The price is really competative (it costs me about $33 to convert a glass 10gal tank, including the price of the tank). I agree with Rick, though. Many of us keep single mantises in isolation, so to attract the mantis crowd, you might want to consider a smaller tank, say about 10" high, and offer it to folks who want to exhibit some of their mantids in the living area instead of in those god awful pots!


How about one thats 9 inches by 6 inches for the base and 10 inches tall!


----------

